# Авиация > Матчасть >  Су-7

## sider

Добрый вечер всем!

Работая над профилем Су-7БМ 

появилось желание сделать машину, которая снималась в
фильме "Дни летные" киностудии им. Довженко 



В носовой части самолета имеется очень интересная эмблема


Никаких особенных подробностей об этой эмблеме найти не удалось. Может кто
что знает о ней? 

С уважением.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Причем этот вымпел у него с обоих бортов



Сделал скриншот чуть лучшего качества:



Можно разглядеть серп и молот внизу и надпись "Отличный" сверху.

----------


## sider

Вот, что значит много глаз и рук. Постепенно начинает вырисовываться  :Smile: 

вокруг серпа вроде как две бомбы или ракеты

----------


## Monitor

Look also the left special fuselage pylon for nuclear bombs.

----------


## sider

> Look also the left special fuselage pylon for nuclear bombs.


Да, спасибо, это бросается в глаза и в свое время было отражено в монографии опубликованной в АиВ, и вполне возможно, что это неким образом связано с эмблемой. Можно предположить, что машина имеет отношение к 71-му полигону.

----------


## Sr10

Этот “вымпел” вполне может быть и от киношников. Это-ж не документальные кадры строевой машины, а игровые. Решили нарисовать что-нибудь большое со словом “Отличный” (советское – значит ....). Общеизвестно, что утвержденный значок “Отличный самолет” выглядел совершенно иначе. А ничего больше в те годы не дозволялось.

----------


## sider

> Этот “вымпел” вполне может быть и от киношников. ... Общеизвестно, что утвержденный значок “Отличный самолет” выглядел совершенно иначе. А ничего больше в те годы не дозволялось.


Может, конечно, а почему и нет, но все равно интересно и достойно воплощения в цвете. Тем более самолет-носитель, могли просто и сдуру снять.
Киношники попросили самолет, а он под руку подвернулся, кто знает.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А ничего больше в те годы не дозволялось.


Кое-что все же дозволялось, хотя и не часто. Достаточно вспомнить широко известный МиГ-21СМ "17 съезд ВЛКСМ"



Или МиГи-21бис из Кокайды с надписью "Москва". 70-е годы.
Были и другие самолеты с надписями. Может быть этот вариант знака использовался еще до введения общеизвестного ныне пятиугольника?

----------


## Mig

> Кое-что все же дозволялось, хотя и не часто. Достаточно вспомнить широко известный МиГ-21СМ "17 съезд ВЛКСМ"


Дима, это широко известный МиГ-21*БИС* 234 гиап во время первого визита в Финляндию в августе 1974 года.

----------


## Sr10

Визит в Финляндию – это сродни съемкам кино. Что-б весь темный буржуазный мир увидел и поинтересовался – что вообще такое ВЛКСМ и съезд. Политическая акция ; “...бить не нужно, а не вникнут – разьяснять...”
Версия о раннем варианте знака “отличный” мне кажется сомнительной – о таком было-бы известно. И слишком уж он здоровый... Что “случайно” попался “носитель” – тоже. Там, насколько видно из скринов, не просто использовали предоставленные киношникам кадры рулежки-взлета-посадки самолета, а снимали конкретно этот Су-7. Вряд-ли табор киношников со всем их хламом, дефками и вольницей пустили в строевой полк, тем более на полигон. Кмк, машина либо с “фирмы” либо с уапа, например. С 1963г пилоны под специзделия на Су7 ставили вполне штатно, если не ошибаюсь. Сам пилон мог и не иметь грифа. И  думается, не так много народа, смотревшего тогда фильм вообще его заметили и тем более поняли – для чего он ... для супостата это тем более откровением не являлось. АиВ, имхо, по этому поводу зря удивилась.
Для творчества техсостава рановато – всякие рисунки, няз, начались после камуфлирования – то-есть 1979г. Во-первых они не так бросались в глаза, как на некрашенных и вполне могли просуществовать до визита вышестоящего политработника, во-вторых в полках появилась краска, в третьих масло в огонь подлила спущенная сверху к 35-летию указиловка именовать самоли в героев с изображением соответствующей атрибутики. После этого “идеологически выдержанные” композиции прямо не запрещались, особенно в гиап –  как то “нормандские”стрелы с доп звездой в Галенках, “Советская Литва” в Кокайтах, значки под “комсомольскую гарантию”, подложка в виде флага ВВС под знак гвардии.... это то что опубликовано. А “несанкционал снизу” пошел уже в Афгане и просуществовал до не столь уж отдаленного времени...

----------


## Mig

> Визит в Финляндию – это сродни съемкам кино. Что-б весь темный буржуазный мир увидел и поинтересовался – что вообще такое ВЛКСМ и съезд. Политическая акция ; “...бить не нужно, а не вникнут – разьяснять...”


Ваш демократический сарказм в данном случае IMHO явно излишний... Все было много проще. Даже в советские времена прагматизм был в реальной жизни важнее идеологии и разных измов. Как показывает опыт 234-го гвардейского Проскуровского "пилотажного" полка, единственного полка из всех ВВС, в советские годы участвовавшего в зарубежных визитах, к визитам привлекали самые новые и самые надежные самолеты с большим остатком часов по налету двигателя, систем и т.д. И если накануне визита борт № 40 с недолговечной надписью "17 съезд ВЛКСМ" оказался одним из наиболее новых, с большим запасом по р/р, чистеньким, надежным, легким в управлении при пилотаже самолетом, то его и включили в состав визитной группы. А съезд ВЛКСМ на безопасность полетов никак не влиял.

Целью же визита 1974 года в Финляндию было не просвещение "темного буржуазного мира", а вполне конкретное продвижение (как сейчас говорят) на финский рынок последней (к тому времени) модификации МиГ-21БИС. В то время финны уже имели МиГ-21Ф-13 (иной раз называемых МиГ-21F-12), которые уже явно устарели. Вот мы и продемонстрировали финнам у них дома вживую новую машину. Не вдаваясь в подробности, скажу, что в итоге Финляндия купила МиГ-21БИС, которые там летали до 1998 года.

----------


## Sr10

> Как показывает опыт 234-го гвардейского Проскуровского "пилотажного" полка, единственного полка из всех ВВС, в советские годы участвовавшего в зарубежных визитах, ....


Так о чем и речь – в обоих случаях самолеты с нестандартными знаками - из не совсем обычных строевых частей и в не совсем обычной обстановке. По ним делать вывод что такие обозначения имели хоть какое-то распространение нельзя. Прагматизм-же он  для каждого свой – для одних это поддержание техники в боеспособном состоянии, для других– клумба с серпом и молотом напротив штаба и "статуэт" текущего вождя перед оной...  В обоих случаях, но для разных категорий, это цели высшего приоритета.

----------


## Mig

> ...Прагматизм-же он  для каждого свой – для одних это поддержание техники в боеспособном состоянии, для других– клумба с серпом и молотом напротив штаба и "статуэт" текущего вождя перед оной...  В обоих случаях, но для разных категорий, это цели высшего приоритета.


ИМХО прагматизм - он или есть или его нет. А третьего не дано. В Кубинке была и высокая боеготовность, и уникальная для ВВС пилотажная подготовка, и статуя Ленина перед ГДО (до сих пор стоит), и, ес-но, крашенные бордюры и стриженные кусты вдоль центральной аллеи :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Не  пытаясь подводить итог дискуссии, все же высакжу свое скромное мнение, что эта эмблема была вполне реальной на реальном самолете. И вряд ли ее выдумали киношники специально для съемок. В этом фильме есть и другие, более интересные загадки. Несколько лет назад я уже спрашивал наше форумное сообщество, что за самолет снят в сюжете с катастрофой МИГа? Присмотритесь, это не серийный МИГ-21. Вот это, на мой взгляд, действительно интересно. Хотя, это уже офф-топ, за что и приношу свои извинения.

----------


## Кацперский

В уапах спецбалки вряд ли вешали, да в то время (1966 г.) носители служили в строевых частях. А вот что там необыкновенный БД - нам сейчас только известно. Кто из непосвящённых мог догадаться что такое? Фильм снимался на аэр. Лиманское, кстати.

----------


## Fencer

На сайте "Одноклассники" нашел вот это: 
автор этого фото утверждает,что это Су-7КЛШ б/н 01 (заводской № 3508).
Вот дословные его ответы на мои вопросы:
"на БКЛ тормозной парашют стоял вверху здесь квадратный с низу это переходная модель и заводской номер 3508 если это что говорит я его 5 лет обслуживал"
и
"получили с Польши находился на аэродроиме Поставы в дальнейшем передан на базу хранения в Овруч а дальше незнаю на всех су-7 питание 27 вольт фишка была плоская а на нём какна миг-21 полукруглая"

Кто имеет информацию по этой модификации?

----------


## PPV

> На сайте "Одноклассники" нашел вот это: 
> автор этого фото утверждает,что это Су-7КЛШ б/н 01 (заводской № 3508).
> ...
> Кто имеет информацию по этой модификации?


Можно посмотреть вот здесь: Су-7 кто помнит 2

----------


## ПСП

Су-7БКЛ  из 806 апиб (г.Луцк). Из фотоархива Юрия Михайлова  :

----------


## PPV

Откуда фото, если не секрет?

----------


## ПСП

PPV, фото с сайта "Однокласники".  Ваши ?

----------


## PPV

> PPV, фото с сайта "Однокласники".  Ваши ?


Нет, я служил там гораздо позднее...

----------


## ПСП

Су-7У и Л-29 из 806 апиб (г.Луцк), 1975г. Из фотоархива Юрия Михайлова :

----------


## PPV

Спарка называлась Су-7У...

----------


## ПСП

А на Су-7У уже была "борода" под ВЗ???

----------


## PPV

> А на Су-7У уже была "борода" под ВЗ???


Что вы называете "бородой" на Су-7У?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю, он имеет в виду вот это, хотя, конечно, не уверен.

----------


## Fencer

> Я думаю, он имеет в виду вот это, хотя, конечно, не уверен.


Имел в виду похоже выступающее под воздухозаборником или расположенные дальше штырьковые антенны.

----------


## ПСП

Пардон! Инфа из разных источников ввела меня в заблуждение. Конечно, Су-7У!  Под "бородой" имел в виду антену СОД-57М (если опять не ошибаюсь). Спутал её с другой системой.

----------


## ПСП

Су-7У из 963 уап Ейского ВВАУЛ. Из фотоархива Александра Кононкова  :

----------


## Fencer

fotografersha: Сухому - 75!
А здесь он в МАИ http://russianplanes.net/id140713

----------


## ПСП

Су-7У №50 (голубой) в СГАУ (КуАИ) г.Самара. Уже не существует.

----------


## ПСП

Су-7У из 217 апиб (Кизыл-Арват). Звезда на киле без белой окантовки :

----------


## ПСП

Су-7 из 305 апиб (г.Поставы). Бортовые номера красного цвета. В 1 аэ были Су-7Б, во 2 аэ  Су-7БМ и в 3 аэ Су-7БМК. В 1979г Су-7б в 1 аэ заменили на Су-7БКЛ из Ситал-Чая.
         

Су-7БМ №63 (сн 5016)?

----------


## FLOGGER

Меня  интересует, что за антенны на контейнере торм. парашюта? Они видны на фото-7 (№55) и 10 (цв).

----------


## ПСП

Может, там стоят датчики "станции предупреждения об облучении самолета противником со стороны задней полусферы «Сирена»" ???

----------


## ПСП

> На сайте "Одноклассники" нашел вот это: 
> автор этого фото утверждает,что это Су-7КЛШ б/н 01 (заводской № 3508).
> Вот дословные его ответы на мои вопросы:
> "на БКЛ тормозной парашют стоял вверху здесь квадратный с низу это переходная модель и заводской номер 3508 если это что говорит я его 5 лет обслуживал"
> и
> "получили с Польши находился на аэродроиме Поставы в дальнейшем передан на базу хранения в Овруч а дальше незнаю на всех су-7 питание 27 вольт фишка была плоская а на нём какна миг-21 полукруглая"
> 
> Кто имеет информацию по этой модификации?


Дополню: В 305 апиб (Поставы) пришло два таких самолёта. Бортовые номера (№01 и №?) получили в 305 апиб (красные). Позже, второй отправили на ремонт в Барановичи, назад в полк он не вернулся.

----------


## Avia M

"Картина вырисовывается"...

----------


## Fencer

Су-7Б б/н 69 красный с белой окантовкой (заводской № 1605) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## ПСП

Су-7БМ №26 в 3 аэ 953 апиб (Бобровичи), 1975г.  :      
 В 1 и 2 аэ были Су-7БКЛ.

----------


## FLOGGER

На третьем фото на пушке дульный тормоз, что-ли? Раньше что-то не встречал такого.

----------


## OKA

> На третьем фото на пушке дульный тормоз, что-ли? Раньше что-то не встречал такого.


"Размещение крыльевых пушек самолета Су-7Б:



1 – экран; 2 – надульник пушки; 3 – труба вентиляции; 4 – пушка НР-30; 5 – переднее крепление пушки; 6 – клапан перезарядки; 7 – звеньесборник; 8 – патронный рукав левой пушки; 9 – патронный рукав правой пушки; 10 – жалюзи вентиляции пушечного отсека; 11 – заднее крепление пушки; 12 – электроспуск; 13 – расходный воздушный баллон."

ОРУЖИЕ БЛИЖНЕГО БОЯ / Техника и вооружение 2009 09

Пояснения в тексте.

----------


## Fencer

Заводской № 4005 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

Памятники ИБА: Су-7

----------


## ПСП

Су-7БКЛ №31 красный (сн 5707) в Троицком АТУ ГА, УАТБ Морозкино.  Предположительно его, привезли в УАТБ Морозкино в 1979г с а\д Упрун (Южноуральск), куда он прибыл своим ходом с а/д Раменское (Жуковский). В Упруне были проведены работы по извлечению пиропатронов с самолёта.
 Снимки конца 70-х и начала 80-х годов : 
     

Су-7Б №121 красный (сн 2909) в Троицком АТУ ГА, УАТБ Морозкино. Снимки конца 70-х и начала 80-х годов : 
    

Су-7 №01 (сн 0915 -предположительно !!!) в Троицком АТУ ГА, УАТБ Морозкино. Снимки конца 70-х и начала 80-х годов :
   

Су-7БМ  №56 (сн ?) в Троицком АТУ ГА, УАТБ Морозкино. Снимки конца 70-х и начала 80-х годов :
  По воспоминаниям офицеров ВЦ : На этом борту (№56) несколько полётов выполнила Светлана Савицкая (судя по записи в журнале подготовки самолёта).


Всего в УАТБ Морозкино было четыре Су-7(разных). После 1993 года самолёты стали разбирать и ломать. Весной 1999 года их останки были окончательно распилены.

----------


## ПСП

Су-7БМ №10 красн (сн ?) из Пермского ВАТУ, был установлен в Свердловске (мкрн ЖБИ) в середине 80-х годов. Кадры его установки попали в х/ф "Лётное происшествие" (1986). Весной 2005 года самолёт был демонтирован и утилизирован.

----------


## FLOGGER

Очень жаль, хотя и ничего удивительного.

----------


## LansE293

Фото из моего архива, вероятно это СУ-7БМ. На обороте подпись "С задания, фото Г. Лосева". К сожалению мне не известно где и при каких обстоятельствах сделано это фото.

----------


## Intruder

для FLOGGER

Это просто заглушка из дюрита......

----------


## Fencer

Источник Одноклассники

----------


## Дядька

Уважаемые коллеги, прошу помощи в определении цветов Афганских Су-7. Есть такие фото. По ч.б. не понятно какие цвета, а на цветных вижу только два цвета светло и темно коричневые со следами выгорания. Зелени нет. Может зеленая краска менее стойкая и от времени стерлась?

----------


## ПСП

Фото ещё одного Су-7(первых серий) №78 в Троицком АТУ ГА, 1976-1977гг  :

----------


## Transit

> Уважаемые коллеги, прошу помощи в определении цветов Афганских Су-7. Есть такие фото. По ч.б. не понятно какие цвета, а на цветных вижу только два цвета светло и темно коричневые со следами выгорания. Зелени нет. Может зеленая краска менее стойкая и от времени стерлась?


Шинданд Су-7 №471

----------


## Avia M

> "Картина вырисовывается"...Вложение 63736Вложение 63737Вложение 63738


Не выдерживает "испытание временем". Имеются планы по ремонту ЛКП.

----------


## PPV

> "Картина вырисовывается"...Вложение 63736Вложение 63737Вложение 63738


А где сняты шильдики? Когда я осматривал эту машину, то не смог разобрать номера в нише ПОШ, а по остальным, на агрегатах там был разброс по номерам от 58-15 до 58-21, поэтому я так и не понял, какой у нее серийный...

----------


## Avia M

> А где сняты шильдики? Когда я осматривал эту машину, то не смог разобрать номера в нише ПОШ, а по остальным, на агрегатах там был разброс по номерам от 58-15 до 58-21, поэтому я так и не понял, какой у нее серийный...


Шильдики, Вы имеете ввиду месторасположение на машине? Точно не помню, но наблюдал только 58-16. Серийный судя по всему соответствует.

----------


## PPV

> Шильдики, Вы имеете ввиду месторасположение на машине? Точно не помню, но наблюдал только 58-16. Серийный судя по всему соответствует.


Да, важен шильдик именно в нише ПОШ, все остальные, по сути, вторичны, потому что и консоли крыла, и оперение берутся из задела серии, и могут быть отличны от фюзеляжных...

----------


## Avia M

Известны ли подробности потери данной машины? ЛИИ 1992.

----------


## Red307

Это не она на МАКСе упала? Когда публике показывали катапультирование, а вместе с манекеном сзади вышел и летчик из передней кабины. Мы тогда еще удивлялись, кто же остался управлять самолетом.

----------


## Avia M

> Это не она на МАКСе упала? Когда публике показывали катапультирование, а вместе с манекеном сзади вышел и летчик из передней кабины. Мы тогда еще удивлялись, кто же остался управлять самолетом.


"Мосаэрошоу-92". МАКС с 1993 года.
В итоге, долго удивлялись? :Smile:  И какие действия предприняла машина? Интересы детали.

----------


## Red307

Четверть века прошло. Я уже не помню. Помню, что все вокруг как пили, так и продолжали пить. Поаплодировали и продолжили. Только кто разбирался в самолетах почуяли не ладное. 
Они шли вдоль полосы в сторону Бронниц. Самолет прямо полетел и, говорят, упал в поля по пологой траектории. 
Но все-таки, мне кажется, это не 92-й был, а позже. 93-95 возможно. 

П.С. Я тогда еще не пил.. :Biggrin: 

Кстати, вот "вспоминает" директор Мосаэрошоу-92. Ю. Нагаев. Падения спарки не упомянул.

----------


## APKAH

> Известны ли подробности потери данной машины? ЛИИ 1992. Вложение 78120


15.08.1992	ЛЛ Су-7У №21? з/н 1603
Через несколько минут после показательного катапультирования манекена на «Мосаэрошоу-92» заслуженный летчик-испытатель А.А. Муравьев был вынужден сам покинуть самолет из-за отказа управления на малой высоте. При катапультировании получил серьёзную травму позвоночника. Это было третье катапультирование в карьере. Через три месяца награждён Золотой Звездой Героя.

----------


## Red307

Странно



Я помню, что катапультировался на лету. Очевидно разные авиасалоны и память подвела. Вот почему летчиков после авиапроисшествия опрашивают сразу, пока они не нарисовали себе в голове новую картину.

----------


## lindr

Редкие фото с базы Шайрат, запечатлели списаные сирийские Су-7.

О поставках в САР Су-7 почти ничего неизвестно, фото очень мало, может у Павла Плуского есть какая-либо информация по поставкам?

----------


## Avia M

> 15.08.1992	ЛЛ Су-7У №21? з/н 1603


№20 согласно фото...

----------


## PPV

> О поставках в САР Су-7 почти ничего неизвестно, фото очень мало, может у Павла Плуского есть какая-либо информация по поставкам?


В Сирию были поставлены:
Су-7БМК NN 6313...6326 в 1967 году
Су-7БМК NN 6717...6719, 6721...6730 в 1968 году
Су-7БМК NN 7430, 7501...7503 
Су-7БМК NN 7711...7715 в 1971 году
Су-7УМК NN 1018,1019 в 1967 году
Су-7УМК NN 1813,2119
Су-7УМК NN 2511...2514
Су-7БКЛ из состава ВВС NN 7403...7405,7409,7411...7413 в 1974 году

----------


## PPV

Давеча видел в РГАЭ Справку по поставкам АТ за рубеж по линии ГИУ ГКЭС, датированную 1967 годом, дам из нее выдержку:
самолет    1965   1966   1967   1968(план)
Су-7.         24.     71.     109.     110
Су-7У.         5.       5.       14.       11
Там были и другие типы, но это ведь выходит за пределы темы?

----------


## lindr

> Там были и другие типы, но это ведь выходит за пределы темы?


Спасибо большое, для других типов есть другие топики, реестр МиГ-21 например  :Smile: .




> Давеча видел в РГАЭ Справку по поставкам АТ за рубеж


Есть интересный момент, Том Купер пишет со ссылкой на Иракские истрочники, что Су-7 они заказали выделили под них рег. номера, но позже отказались.

октябрь 1967 рег номера с 755 по 774

октябрь 1968 рег номера 808 по 817

1969 год рег номера с 870, 871, 881, 884 по 898

1970 год рег номера с 978 по 1000 по Куперу возможно не был получен.

1973-74 год компенсация потерь 1227 по 1250, по Куперу возможно не был получен или получен не полностью

----------


## lindr

Еще вдогонку: Су-7БМК были укомплектованы 3 эскадрильи Ирака №1, №5, и №8 со штатной численностью 54 машины.

В 1986 году из Египта было дополнительно получено порядка 30 Су-7БМК которые использовались в основном как источник запчастей.




> самолет 1965 1966 1967 1968(план) Су-7У. 5. 5. 14. 11


Разве первый серийный Су-7У взлетел не в апреле 1966?

----------


## PPV

> Еще вдогонку: Су-7БМК были укомплектованы 3 эскадрильи Ирака №1, №5, и №8 со штатной численностью 54 машины.
> 
> В 1986 году из Египта было дополнительно получено порядка 30 Су-7БМК которые использовались в основном как источник запчастей.
> 
> 
> 
> Разве первый серийный Су-7У взлетел не в апреле 1966?


Я вроде бы про Ирак ничего не писал...
А про поставки Су-7У в 1965 году - согласен, это не очень понятно. 
Но так было в документе...

----------


## lindr

> Я вроде бы про Ирак ничего не писал...


Я имел ввиду что даже иракские источники противоречат друг другу, Но по штату опять - таки 54 машины, а всего получается больше сотни.

Если у Вас есть информация по Ираку то Ваша помощь может прояснить ситуацию, как было с Су-20, когда благодаря Вам выяснилось что с СУ-7 на Су-20 перевооружилась не только эскадрилья №1 но и эскадрилья №5 (обе базировались в Киркуке).

----------


## PPV

> Я имел ввиду что даже иракские источники противоречат друг другу, Но по штату опять - таки 54 машины, а всего получается больше сотни.
> 
> Если у Вас есть информация по Ираку то Ваша помощь может прояснить ситуацию, как было с Су-20, когда благодаря Вам выяснилось что с СУ-7 на Су-20 перевооружилась не только эскадрилья №1 но и эскадрилья №5 (обе базировались в Киркуке).


Су-7БМК в Ираке:
NN 6403, 6404, 6406...6419,
NN 6804...6819,
NN 7106...7113, 7115...7124,
NN 7219...7230,
NN 7301,7302,7312...7314, 7316...7318,
NN 7629,
Су-7УМК NN
1204,1205, 1816, 1817, 2704...2707, 3712...3715

----------


## lindr

Спасибо большое! Попробую прибить к регистрационным номерам и местам базирования.

----------


## lindr

И так, поехали -)




> Су-7УМК NN 3712...3715


Спарки в комплекте с Су-20 Эскадрилья №1 (Киркук). Бортовые видимо 1227-1230




> 1204,1205


Две в эскадрилью №1 (Киркук) бортовые из диапазона 7** После получения Су-20 убыли в эскадрилью №5




> Су-7БМК в Ираке:
> NN 6403, 6404, 6406...6419,


16 в эскадрилью №1 (Киркук) бортовые из диапазона 7** После получения Су-20 убыли в эскадрилью №5
Итого полный штат -18 (16+2) машин.




> 1816, 1817


Две в эскадрилью №5 (Киркук) 




> NN 6804...6819,


16 в эскадрилью №5 (Киркук) бортовые из диапазона 8**
Итого полный штат -18 (16+2) машин.




> NN 7106...7113, 7115...7124,


18 в в эскадрилью №8 (Басра, Мосул сменили Ил-28)




> 2704...2707


Две в эскадрилью №8 (Басра, Мосул, сменили Ил-28), две возможно в резерв на базу хранения. Бортовые из диапазона 977-1000
Эскадрилья сформирована по новому штату - 18 боевых
Эскадрилья расформирована в 1984.




> NN 7219...7230,
> NN 7301,7302,7312...7314, 7316...7318,


Вероятнее всего на базу хранения.




> NN 7629


Компенсация потери?

Участие в войне 1973 года:

- Эскадрилья №1 Дамаск с 08.10.73
- Эскадрилья №5 Блей (к югу от Дамаска) с 08.10.73
- Эскадрилья №8 Дмейр с 08.10.73

----------


## lindr

Есть еще один интересный вопрос:

в боевом расписании ВВС Египта на октябрь 1973 упоминается 59-я разведовательная эскадрилья с Су-7БМКР на воооружении.
Что за зверь это БМКР? Поставлялся или местная модификация?




> В Сирию были поставлены:
> Су-7БМК NN 6313...6326 в 1967 году
> Су-7БМК NN 6717...6719, 6721...6730 в 1968 году
> Су-7БМК NN 7430, 7501...7503 
> Су-7БМК NN 7711...7715 в 1971 году
> Су-7УМК NN 1018,1019 в 1967 году
> Су-7УМК NN 1813,2119
> Су-7УМК NN 2511...2514


Эскадрилья №19 Дмейр
Эскадрилья №27 Шайрат.

По 18 боевых и по три-четыре спарки на эскадрилью. В Шайрате как видно до сих пор часть валяется неразделанная.

----------


## PPV

Есть еще некоторые сведения по начальному периоду эксплуатации, когда самолеты обслуживались гарантийными бригадами:
N 6407 А=25.08.1968
N 6419 К=13.07.1969
N 6806 К=12.08.1971
N 6819 К=25.02.1970
N 7108 К=18.10.1969, погиб ЛИ ДМЗ Ляшенко
N 7110 бой, списан
N 7115 А=16.09.1970
N 7121 А=12.10.1971
N 7123 А=14.09.1970
N 7124 бой, списан
N 7219 бой, списан
N 7316 К, выработка топлива
N 7629 К=27.05.1971

----------


## ПСП

> "1977 год. Подписание торжественных обязательств комсомольскими молодёжными бригадами по выпуску самолётов." (источник https://vk.com/lampakms?z=photo-1213...1379099_00/rev).


На снимке Су-17, а не Су-7...

----------


## KAV

> На снимке Су-17, а не Су-7...


И даже с "буквой".

----------


## AndyK

> Если быть совсем точным, то это Су-17М3...


А много было выпущено "люминиевых" троек?

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,




> Есть еще некоторые сведения по начальному периоду эксплуатации, когда самолеты обслуживались гарантийными бригадами:
> N 6407 А=25.08.1968
> N 6419 К=13.07.1969
> N 6806 К=12.08.1971
> N 6819 К=25.02.1970
> N 7108 К=18.10.1969, погиб ЛИ ДМЗ Ляшенко
> N 7110 бой, списан
> N 7115 А=16.09.1970
> N 7121 А=12.10.1971
> ...


What does the 'K' and the 'A' mean?
And how should I "бой, списан" translate?


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

"K" is catastophe, the non-combat accident with casualties, plane w\o.

"A" is  the non-combat accident without casualties, plane w\o

"бой, списан" w\o due to enemy action.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,




> В Сирию были поставлены:
> Су-7БМК NN 6313...6326 в 1967 году
> Су-7БМК NN 6717...6719, 6721...6730 в 1968 году
> Су-7БМК NN 7430, 7501...7503 
> Су-7БМК NN 7711...7715 в 1971 году
> Су-7УМК NN 1018,1019 в 1967 году
> Су-7УМК NN 1813,2119
> Су-7УМК NN 2511...2514
> Су-7БКЛ из состава ВВС NN 7403...7405,7409,7411...7413 в 1974 году


C/n 6326 = Serial 813


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> N 7316 К, выработка топлива


Crashed because of a fuel problem????


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

> Crashed because of a fuel problem????
> 
> 
> Rgd,
> Jeroen Nijmeijer
> Holland


Yes, out of fuel. W/o, pilot died.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 6428   БКЛ               ЧССР   6428   28.SBOLP, 20.SBOLP


Кбелы.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 5919   БКЛ               ЧССР   5919   20.SBOLP компенсация за 6008


Кбелы.

----------


## Avia M

> Не выдерживает "испытание временем". Имеются планы по ремонту ЛКП. Вложение 78046


Материалы на ремонт - от спонсоров. Работы выполнены волонтёрами. За что им несомненно благодарность.

----------


## ПСП

Су-7БМ в 722 апиб (Смуравьево), 1973-1975гг.     
Из фотоархива П.Кулакова.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, что у двух БМов (на третьем фото), №66 и 12, совершенно разное написание цифр номера. Чем это объясняется?

----------


## FLOGGER

Еще попутно. Вопрос у меня по матчасти: когда и в связи с чем на семействе появилось это? Не знаю как точно это называется, но слышал, что для защиты в-заборника от пост. пр-тов. Правда, говорили, я слышал, что неэффективно было. Не знаю, насколько это верно. Посмотрел фото и обнаружил, что не на всех машинах это устройство было. В Монино на №25 и Су-7 в ХАИ я его не обнаружил. Раньше просто внимания не обращал.

----------


## PPV

> Еще попутно. Вопрос у меня по матчасти: когда и в связи с чем на семействе появилось это? Не знаю как точно это называется, но слышал, что для защиты в-заборника от пост. пр-тов. Правда, говорили, я слышал, что неэффективно было. Не знаю, насколько это верно. Посмотрел фото и обнаружил, что не на всех машинах это устройство было. В Монино на №25 и Су-7 в ХАИ я его не обнаружил. Раньше просто внимания не обращал.


ЕМНИП, система "сдув" была внедрена в серию на Су-7БМ, т.е.с 46-й серии...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо! Я на тебя, конечно, и рассчитывал.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*С-1* - первый лётный экземпляр:

https://yandex.ru/images/search?text...s=0&rpt=simage

----------


## Avia M

> не смог разобрать номера в нише ПОШ, а по остальным, на агрегатах там был разброс по номерам от 58-15 до 58-21, поэтому я так и не понял, какой у нее серийный...


Изучал с пристрастием нишу ПОШ, номеров не обнаружил. Возможно под слоями краски, но месторасположением заветных цифр не владею.
В нише осн. опоры на фюзеляже.  Внутри, до канала ВЗ везде 5816.

----------


## Fencer

> Изучал с пристрастием нишу ПОШ, номеров не обнаружил. Возможно под слоями краски, но месторасположением заветных цифр не владею.
> В нише осн. опоры на фюзеляже.  Внутри, до канала ВЗ везде 5816.


Так оно и есть - Су-7БКЛ б/н 07 красный (заводской № 5816).

----------


## Avia M

> Так оно и есть - Су-7БКЛ б/н 07 красный (заводской № 5816).


Где-то ранее озвучивалась версия, что возможно машина собрана из двух различных частей...
Собственно посему и изучал "внутреннее содержание".

----------


## Fencer

Самолет-Су7БМК    Заводской  номер 8026  Последняя  серия  Су7  Предпоследный  самолет  Налет  186  часов   Разбился   5-04 1975  Летчик  удачно  катапультировался (источник https://ok.ru/nashibobro/album/52574...5/771602112179)

----------


## ПСП

Су-7БМ №12 синий в Свердловске, 1987г. Привезён из Пермского ВАТУ, установлен во дворе окружного дома офицеров (ОДО). В 90-х утилизирован.
  Остальные снимки : https://yadi.sk/d/GCeSNreaKAVBnQ
Единственный номер (от другого борта) *3810* найден по фото на БД под фюзеляжем.

----------


## AndyM

3810 = Су-7Б, не Су-7БМ?

----------


## ПСП

> 3810 = Су-7Б, не Су-7БМ?


Су-7Б = 13-45 серии
Су-7БМ = 46-56 серии

----------


## ПСП

Пермское ВАТУ, 1974г.  (ok.ru)

----------


## Avia M

На соседнем форуме вопрошали где сделаны данные фотографии? 

"Правдивый" 1991 год. Времена неоднозначные, курс на конверсию...

----------


## Avia M

> "Правдивый" 1991 год.


Некоторое время машина стояла на стоянке, "устремленная в небо", впоследствии (1992) утилизирована.

----------


## Avia M

> Материалы на ремонт - от спонсоров. Работы выполнены волонтёрами. За что им несомненно благодарность.Вложение 80985


Перемены в облике...

----------


## ПСП

Кабина Су-7БКЛ №31 (ТАТУ ГА).

----------


## Rus_Knights

Обломки Су-7 зав. 6311 в Музее ВВС Израиля:

----------


## lindr

Египетский борт, вот бы еще бортовой узнать.

----------


## Migarius

Приказ ГКАТ № 370 от 8 октября 1964 г.
В соответствии с постановлением ЦК КПСС и Совета Министров СССР № 542-220 от 23 июня 1964 г. завод № 126 Хабаровского совнархоза с I квартала 1965 г. приступает к выпуску модернизированного самолета Су-7БМ, отличающегося от ранее выпускаемого самолета следующими основными конструктивными улучшениями:
- основные шасси в колесно-лыжном варианте;
- двухкупольная парашютно-тормозная система в верхнем расположении;
- ускорители СПРД-110;
- катапультная установка КС-4;
- прицел для бомбометания с кабрирования ПБК-2;
- двигатель АЛ-7Ф-1-200;
- топливный отсек в хвостовой части фюзеляжа с увеличенным запасом топлива на 220 кг;
- кислородное оборудование ККО-5 и другие улучшения, выполненные на самолете, проходившем госиспытания.
В связи с большими отличиями модернизированного самолета Су-7БМ от ранее выпускаемого, ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:
- модернизированному самолету Су-7БМ установить шифр Су-7БКЛ.
…

----------


## Migarius

Приказ ГКАТ № 452 от 31 декабря 1964 г.
О назначении комиссии для установления истинной причины отказа топливной системы силовой установки самолета Су-7БМ № 5520, совершившего вынужденную посадку в г. Комсомольске, на заводе № 126.

----------


## Migarius

Приказ МАП № 77 от 18 мая1965 г.
Совет Министров СССР распоряжением от 8 мая1965 г. ...
1. Дал согласие на поставку АНДР в 1965-68 гг. ВТ и имущества согласно приложения № 1...
... Приложение: авиационное имущество:
самолеты Су-7БМ – 27 шт.в 1966-67 гг.
тренажеры Су-7БМ ТЛ-3Б – 1 шт.в 1966 г.

----------


## Migarius

Приказ МАП № 217 от 17 августа 1965 г. 
Совет Министров СССР распоряжением от 28 июля 1965 г. ...
... Обязал МАП обеспечить:
а) производство и поставку в ОАР через ГКЭС ВТ и имущества ... согласно приложения №. 2 ...
... Приложение № 2.
самолеты Су-7БМ – 40шт. (24 в 1966 г., 16 в 1967 г.)
тренажеры Су-7БМ ТЛ-3БЛ – 1 шт. в 1966 г.

----------


## Migarius

Приказ МАП № 227 от 21 августа 1965 г.
Совет Министров СССР распоряжением от 28 июля 1965 г. ...
...Обязал МАП обеспечить:
а) производство и поставку в САР через ГКЭС ВТ и имущества ... согласно приложения № 2...
... Приложение № 2.
самолеты Су-7БМ – 32 шт. (20 в 1967 г., 12 в 1968 г.)

----------


## Migarius

Из Отчёта о работе 1 ГУ МАП за 1965 г.
Завод № 126
Работа завода в 1965 г. протекала в трудных условиях. Из-за отказа двигателя в декабре 1964 г. и появления трещин на лопатках турбины в марте месяце с самолётов Су-7БМ дважды снимались и устанавливались двигатели АЛ-7Ф-1 производства завода «Салют», в результате чего самолёты Су-7БМ сданы в мае-июне 1965 г.
Дальнейшая модификация самолёта Су-7БМ – самолёт Су-7БКЛ, отличающийся установленным креслом КС-4, колёсно-лыжным шасси, 2-купольной парашютной системой и др. отличиями поставило завод в тяжелейшее положение по освоению и внедрению в серийное производство, несмотря на отработку образца технологической машины.
Трудности, возникшие с внедрением в серийное производство конструктивных улучшений, усугубились последующими доработками кабины по улучшению обзора на самолётах, находящихся в сборочном цехе.
В сентябре месяце, после ремонта взлётно-посадочной полосы, были начаты полёты самолётов Су-7БКЛ и в течение IV квартала сдана вся годовая программа.
Одновременно завод готовил производство к выпуску учебно-боевого самолёта Су-7У и изготовил 5 штук: 2 переданы на завод № 51 для отработки и передачи на государственные испытания и 3 – оставлены на заводе для отработки систем.

----------


## PPV

> Приказ ГКАТ № 452 от 31 декабря 1964 г.
> О назначении комиссии для установления истинной причины отказа топливной системы силовой установки самолета Су-7БМ № 5520, совершившего вынужденную посадку в г. Комсомольске, на заводе № 126.


с-22М N 55-20 начало эксплуатации = 10.12.1964 г.
Первые полёты на ней выполнил ЛИ завода 126 А.М. Целков 15, 16 и 17 декабря 1964 года.
Затем - 25 декабря - ЛИ завода 126 В.Т. Шкурат.
Взлёт на форсаже, ДПМУ, без ПТБ для выполнения задания по 1-му сдаточному полету.
После выполнения задания л-к запросил выход на ДПРС на Н=2000, а после выхода - снижение до высоты круга. Задросселировал двигатель, снизился до Н=1600 и приступил к выполнению 1-го разворота. Здесь л-к заметил мигание лампы "остаток 550", и проверил наличие топлива: было Т=Р=820. На аварийном табло горели лампы: "давление топлива", "подкачки нет" и снова "аварийный режим". Обороты упали до 40%, ... потом до 30%. Л-к доложил РП "встали обороты, нет давления, нет подкачки". На Н=1400 выполнил встречный запуск, но безрезультатно. На Н=1200 выпустил шасси, включил рацию от аккумуляторов. Шасси на замки не встали. Принял решение садиться на р.Амур, доложил РП. поставил шасси на уборку, после этого ПОШ выпустил аварийно и произвёл посадку на лёд, с полувыпущенным шасси, они сложились при пробеге. Самолет пробежал около 725 м, в т.ч. около 100 м по торосам. Налёт самолета = 4 полёта, 3-02. Причина ЛП - наличие воды в топливе...
... В 1965 году на этой машине провели частотные испытания в СибНИА.
В 1966 г ее передали в ВВИА им.Жуковского для использования как действующего макета...

----------


## PPV

> Приказ МАП № 77 от 18 мая1965 г.
> Совет Министров СССР распоряжением от 8 мая1965 г. ...
> 1. Дал согласие на поставку АНДР в 1965-68 гг. ВТ и имущества согласно приложения № 1...
> ... Приложение: авиационное имущество:
> самолеты Су-7БМ – 27 шт.в 1966-67 гг.
> тренажеры Су-7БМ ТЛ-3Б – 1 шт.в 1966 г.


Фактически поставки в Алжир были выполнены только в 1969 году и в меньшем объёме.
Поставлено было всего 18 Су-7БМК NN 76-11...76-28 и 3 Су-7УМК NN 27-12...27-14.

----------


## PPV

> Приказ МАП № 217 от 17 августа 1965 г. 
> Совет Министров СССР распоряжением от 28 июля 1965 г. ...
> ... Обязал МАП обеспечить:
> а) производство и поставку в ОАР через ГКЭС ВТ и имущества ... согласно приложения №. 2 ...
> ... Приложение № 2.
> самолеты Су-7БМ – 40шт. (24 в 1966 г., 16 в 1967 г.)
> тренажеры Су-7БМ ТЛ-3БЛ – 1 шт. в 1966 г.


А вот тут наоборот, реально было поставлено больше, чем указано в приказе.
В 1966 году в АРЕ было поставлено 50 машин Су-7БМК 61-й серии, и это была самая большая серия в истории машин типа Су-7Б. И ещё 2 шт. Су7УМК NN 05-06,-07.

----------


## PPV

> Приказ МАП № 227 от 21 августа 1965 г.
> Совет Министров СССР распоряжением от 28 июля 1965 г. ...
> ...Обязал МАП обеспечить:
> а) производство и поставку в САР через ГКЭС ВТ и имущества ... согласно приложения № 2...
> ... Приложение № 2.
> самолеты Су-7БМ – 32 шт. (20 в 1967 г., 12 в 1968 г.)


Тут было поставлено чуть меньше: 30 шт. Су-7БМК в 1967-68 гг.: в 1967 году - 14 шт., NN 63-13...63-26, а в 1968 году - 16 шт. NN 67-17...67-19, 67-21...67-30 и 68-01...68-03. 
+ в том же 1967 году - ещё 2 шт.Су-7УМК NN 10-18, -19 ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> В 1966 г ее передали в ВВИА им.Жуковского для использования как действующего макета.


 
Не он, нет? Или это "Б", скорее всего.

----------


## PPV

> Не он, нет? Или это "Б", скорее всего.


Нет, Валера, это вообще простой Су-7, даже без "Б".
Посмотри, у него даже нет противопомпажных створок!

----------


## FLOGGER

Верно, Паша. Просто я сильно повелся на антураж - аудитория, офицеры... Не обратил должного внимания, каюсь. :Confused:

----------


## lindr

Спасибо большое!
А борт 6311 из поста 105 когда в Египет был поставлен?

----------


## PPV

> Спасибо большое!
> А борт 6311 из поста 105 когда в Египет был поставлен?


Это машина уже из партии поставок 1967 года. 
Конкретно 63-11 поставлена в апреле 1967-го.
Списана 04.07.1969 г. ...

----------


## lindr

> Списана 04.07.1969 г.


Война на истощение (1967-70)...

Спасибо. Почитал Том Купера, пишет, что к 06.67 только 34 Су-7БМК были боеготовы. Пишет, что потеряли 25 в войне 1967, к 10.06 был боеготов только один. Куда 8 делись, неясно, но к концу июня боеготов 41.

----------


## PPV

Интересный факт, который обнаружил в своё время в архиве.
Оказывается, после того, как в 1967 году Советский Союз начал поставки Су-7БМК в Индию, были проведены переговоры и с Пакистаном, и было подписано соглашение о поставках им таких же машин. По этому поводу вышло ПСМ от 15.04.1968 года и соответствующий приказ МАП N 173 от 16.05.1968 года, согласно которому в 1969 году предполагалась поставка в Пакистан 18хСу-7БМК и 2хСу-7У.
Чуть позже распоряжением СМ СССР и соответствующим приказом МАП объём поставок был скорректирован в большую сторону: + 5хСу-7БМК и 6хСу-7У в 1970-71 гг.и
В реальности ничего из этого в Пакистан не поставлялось, но причины этого в МАПовском архиве не озвучивались..

----------


## PPV

В случае, если бы поставка этих машин в Пакистан все-таки состоялась бы, то в небе над линией фронта индо-пакистанского конфликта в декабре 1971-го могли бы встретиться Су-7БМК, действовавшие друг против друга с обеих сторон...

----------


## CRC

В конце 70-х иранский шах хотел купить весь Су-7БМ из Чехословакии, чехи хотели продавать самолеты и покупать Су-24 в СССР, но, к сожалению, для них шах хотел летчиков с самолетами. И поэтому сделка не состоялась

----------


## lindr

> 1. Дал согласие на поставку АНДР в 1965-68 гг. ВТ и имущества согласно приложения № 1...
> ... Приложение: авиационное имущество:
> самолеты Су-7БМ – 27 шт.в 1966-67 гг..





> в 1969 году предполагалась поставка в Пакистан 18хСу-7БМК и 2хСу-7У..





> Фактически поставки в Алжир были выполнены только в 1969 году и в меньшем объёме.
> Поставлено было всего 18 Су-7БМК NN 76-11...76-28 и 3 Су-7УМК NN 27-12...27-14.


Так дайте подумать... Алжирские ушли в Египет, а Пакистанские в Алжир?

18 - ровно штат боевых одной эскадрильи ВВС Пакистана, Индии. Спарок обычно 3, реже 2.

----------


## PPV

> Так дайте подумать... Алжирские ушли в Египет, а Пакистанские в Алжир?
> ...
> 18 - ровно штат боевых одной эскадрильи ВВС Пакистана, Индии. Спарок обычно 3, реже 2.


Корректировка сроков и количества машин происходила позднее. 
Были и другие приказы, кроме вышеприведенных.
К примеру, конкретно по Алжиру были вот такие еще приказы:

Приказ МАП № 22 от 15.01.1966 г.
СМ СССР распоряжением от 23.12.1965 г. № 2501-рс:
1. Обязал МО: г) принять от промышленности вместе с ТД на французском языке, имущество, указанное в приложении № 3, скомплектовать и отгрузить в АНДР через ГКВЭС … в указанные сроки.
2. Обязал МАП наряду с другими ведомствами:
а) пр-во и поставку в АНДР через ГКЭС В и ВТИ, в количествах и сроки, согласно приложению № 2. …
Приложение №№ 1…3 к Приказу МАП № 22 от 15.01.1966 г.
Перечень В и ВТИ, подлежащих поставке в АНДР в 1965-68 г.г.
С-П Миг-21ФЛ, 17 шт.,  в 1966 г., ММЗ «Знамя Труда»,
Ракеты К-13А, 340 шт., в 1966 г., МЗ «Комунар»,
УТС МИГ-21У, 3 шт.,    в 1966 г., ММЗ «Знамя Труда»,
Самолет Су-7БМ, 18 шт. (9 шт. в 1966 г., 9 шт в 1967 г.), з-д № 126
Тренажер ТЛ-8 для с-та МиГ-21ФЛ, 1 шт. в 1966 г., з-д № 163,
Тренажер ТЛ-3БМ, 1 шт. в 1966 г., з-д № 163,
Двигатели Р-11Ф2-300, 9 шт., в 1966 г., ММЗ «Красный Октябрь»,
Двигатели Р-11Ф-300, 3 шт.,  в 1966 г., завод № 26
Двигатели АЛ-7Ф-1, 9 шт. (4 шт.в 1966 г., 5 шт.в 1967 г.), ММЗ «Салют».

Приказ МАП № 437 от 03.10.1966 г.
СМ СССР распоряжением от 15.09.1966 г. № 2234-рс:
… 2.) В дополнение и частичное изменение распоряжения СМ от 08.05.1965 г. № 842 и от 23.12.1965 г. № 2501 (Приказы МАП от 18.05.1965 г. № 77 и от 18.01.1966 г. № 22) дал согласие:
- на поставку 3-х учебных самолетов Су-7БУ и 2-х самолетов МиГ-21у с 5-ю комплектами боеприпасов в 1967-69 г.г. … а также учебного имущества для создаваемых объектов и изучения, которое будет поставляться из наличия МО СССР.
- на поставку учебного имущества для этих училищ, … а также запасных двигателей к самолетам Су-7БУ и МиГ-21у из промышленности. …
… 4. По подписании Соглашения Алжирской стороной:
… б) обязал МАП:
- обеспечить пр-во и поставку с 1967-69 г.г. в АНДР через ГКЭС 3-х учебных самолетов Су-7БУ и 6 запасных двигателей к ним, 2-х самолетов Миг-21у и 2-х запасных двигателей к ним. …
Приложение к приказу № 437 от 03.10.1966 г. «Перечень АТ и имущества …»
1. Учебный с-т Су-7БУ, 3 шт., з-д 126 – ГИУ ГКЭС, в 1967-69 г.г.
2. Дв. АЛ-7Ф-1, 6 шт., ММЗ «Салют», з-д 36 – ГИУ ГКЭС, в 1967-69 г.г.
3. С-т МиГ-21у, 2 шт., ММЗ «Знамя Труда», - ГИУ ГКЭС, в 1967-69 г.г.
4. Дв. Р11Ф-300, 2 шт., з-д 26, - ГИУ ГКЭС, а 1967-69 г.

А потом еще вот такой:
Приказ МАП № 24 от 28.01.1969 г.
СМ СССР постановлением от 31.12.1968 г. № 1048-382:
1. Обязал соответствующие СМ союзных республик и ведомства СССР обеспечить поставку в 1969 г. на экспорт через ГК по ВЭС СМ СССР … по его заказ-нарядам в социалистические и развивающиеся страны вооружения и ВТИ … согласно приложения №№ 1 и 2. …
Приложение № 1 – Перечень В и ВТИ, поставляемого за счет фондов ГКЭС в 1969 г.
… ИБ Су-7БМК. ДМЗ. 114 шт. (по кварталам: 28+28+29+29). По странам: Алжир=18, Ирак=38, Индия=40, Пакистан=18.
УБС Су-7У. ДМЗ. 10 шт. (0+3+3+4). По странам: САР=3, Афганистан=2, Индия=2, Алжир=3.
АЛ-7Ф-1. РМЗ. 110 шт. (по кварталам: 20+30+30+30). По странам: СРР=12, ЧССР=6, Индия=30, Ирак=5, Алжир=15, Пакистан=15, САР=32. 
Пилотажный тренажер ТЛ-3БМ для Су-7БМ: Пенза. 1 шт. Индия.
ПТБ для Су-7БК. ДМЗ = 600 шт. (4х150). По странам: ОАР=200, Индия=280, САП=20, Ирак=100.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Корректировка сроков и количества машин происходила позднее. 
> Были и другие приказы, кроме вышеприведенных.
> К примеру, конкретно по Алжиру были вот такие еще приказы:
> 
> Приказ МАП № 22 от 15.01.1966 г.
> СМ СССР распоряжением от 23.12.1965 г. № 2501-рс:
> 1. Обязал МО: г) принять от промышленности вместе с ТД на французском языке, имущество, указанное в приложении № 3, скомплектовать и отгрузить в АНДР через ГКВЭС … в указанные сроки.
> 2. Обязал МАП наряду с другими ведомствами:
> а) пр-во и поставку в АНДР через ГКЭС В и ВТИ, в количествах и сроки, согласно приложению № 2. …
> ...


REALLY VERY interesting information.

Based upon information that you have obtained, it should possible to make a sound overview of all Su-7 export deliveries.

Is it possible to upload an original MAP document? I am very interested in how such a MAP document is drawn up.


Rgd,
Jeroen

----------


## PPV

> REALLY VERY interesting information.
> Based upon information that you have obtained, it should possible to make a sound overview of all Su-7 export deliveries.
> Is it possible to upload an original MAP document? I am very interested in how such a MAP document is drawn up.
> Rad,
> Jeroen


Я рад, что нашёл в вашем лице столь заинтересованного слушателя.
Однако не совсем понятна просьба о выкладывании здесь оригиналов документов.
Оригиналы хранятся в архиве, и я не ставил себе задачей их добывание, а тем более выкладывание их здесь, на публичном форуме.
Мне кажется, что вполне достаточно изложение сути документа ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, я тебе на почту письмишко закинул. Глянь пожалуйста.

----------


## lindr

Интересно, что для Су-7 поставки плохо бьются со штатной численностью по боевому расписанию, для Су-17,20/22, Су-24МК это не характерно.

Павел есть ли у Вас данные по числу самолетов для Индии? По штату пишут, 6 эскадрилий - то есть 108 боевых машин, не считая спарок. Контракт вроде на 140? По бортовым - максимум 138 (считал без спарок)

У меня записаны ориентировочно: 66 серия, частично 65(не больше 10 машин) и 67(около 15 машин), часть 72-й (15-18 машин), под вопросом 69-я, 70-я, пять первых 71-й

----------


## PPV

> Интересно, что для Су-7 поставки плохо бьются со штатной численностью по боевому расписанию, для Су-17,20/22, Су-24МК это не характерно.
> 
> Павел есть ли у Вас данные по числу самолетов для Индии? По штату пишут, 6 эскадрилий - то есть 108 боевых машин, не считая спарок. Контракт вроде на 140? По бортовым - максимум 138 (считал без спарок)
> 
> У меня записаны ориентировочно: 66 серия, частично 65(не больше 10 машин) и 67(около 15 машин), часть 72-й (15-18 машин), под вопросом 69-я, 70-я, пять первых 71-й


Поставки начали ещё с 64-й серии, машины 05, 20, 21, 23.
Потом 65-я серия: с 17 по 30-ю
Вся 66-я серия.
Из 67-й серии с 01 по 06
70-я серия: с 20 по 30
71-я серия с 01 по 05 и с 25 по 30
72-я серия с 01 по 06, с 10 по 18
73-я серия с 19 по 30
74- я серия 01 и 02
75-я серия с 04 по 22
76-30
77-я серия с 01 по 10
УМК:
14-я серия: 04...07
16-я серия: 10...13
18-я серия: 11, 12
21-20
23-я серия: 01...04

----------


## lindr

Спасибо огромное!
Попытаюсь сопоставить с бортовыми В775-912 и В1343-1354.
Бортовые у Индусов традиционно по контрактам. Их похоже было два, второй поменьше.

----------


## lindr

Павел, спасибо за помощь!
Хотелось бы прояснить по сериям БМК и БКЛ.
Расклад примерно такой
57-60 - БКЛ
61 - БМК
62 - БКЛ?
63 - БМК
64, 65 - БКЛ, БМК
66-67 - БМК
68 - БКЛ, БМК?
69 - БКЛ?
70 - БКЛ, БМК?
71-77 - БМК
78, 79 - БКЛ
80 - БМК
81 - БКЛ
82-84 - ?

----------


## PPV

Я бы тоже хотел бы знать точный расклад.
По моим данным, он примерно такой:
57-59 серии - БКЛ, за исключение № 59-30, это головной, по сути, опытный БМК
60 серия - БКЛ, за исключением последних 4-6 машин, это первая партия БМК
65 серия - БКЛ точно 7 машин (24...30)
70 серия - БМК точно 11 машин (21...30)
74 серия - БКЛ точно 7 машин (03...05, 09, 11...13)
78 серия - БМК точно 14 машин (01...05, 22...30)
79 серия - БМК точно 9 машин (01...09)
80 серия - 6хБКЛ + 20БМК
Все остальное в интервале от 61 до 77 серии - БМК...

----------


## lindr

> Я бы тоже хотел бы знать точный расклад.
> По моим данным, он примерно такой:
> 65 серия - БКЛ точно 7 машин (24...30)


Вы верно имели ввиду 64-ю серию?

64-24..64-30 БКЛ ЧССР

65-01..65-14 ЧССР 65-15..65-16 Польша



> 74 серия - БКЛ точно 7 машин (03...05, 09, 11...13)


Вы писали что эти потом ушли в Сирию?



> 78 серия - БМК точно 14 машин (01...05, 22...30)
> 79 серия - БМК точно 9 машин (01...09)


78-22..78-30 79-01..79-09 не КНДР случаем?
у них были борта 727 и 826 заводские возможно 7727 и 7826



> 80 серия - 6хБКЛ + 20БМК


В Польше на замену был борт 804, заводской то ли 8004 то ли 8104 выпущен 16.05.72
Можете подтвердить что 8004 - БКЛ?
Писали что 8016, 8020, 8026 - 940 АПИБ причем БМК.

----------


## Евгений

Подкинули фото Чехословацких Су-7.

----------


## PPV

60 лет назад, 2 декабря 1961 года В.С. Ильюшин в первый раз поднял в воздух опытный самолёт С-25. Это был серийный Су-7Б, N 21-05, доработанный под систему УПС. В отличие от МиГ-21, на котором эта система "выстрелила", и была внедрена в серию, на Су-7 с ней особых успехов добиться не удалось. В результате для всего будущего семейства Су-7 в ОКБ Сухого были вынуждены искать какие-то другие пути для улучшения ВПХ, и в чем-то даже смогли найти интересные решения. А конкретно С-25 в дальнейшем использовался в ОКБ для испытаний по самым разным программам, в частности для отработки новой парашютно-тормозной установки и СПРД, для отработки новых бустеров, и др. ... Испытания продолжались вплоть до 1968-го, когда в полёте на отработку СППУ-22, В.С. Ильюшин поймал остановку двигателя на малой высоте и совершил вынужденную посадку, после которой машину пришлось списать...

----------


## Rutunda

> 60 лет назад, 2 декабря 1961 года В.С. Ильюшин в первый раз поднял в воздух опытный самолёт С-25. Это был серийный Су-7Б, N 21-05, доработанный в 1962 году под систему УПС. В отличие от МиГ-21, на котором эта система "выстрелила", и была внедрена в серию, на Су-7 с ней особых успехов добиться не удалось. В результате для всего будущего семейства Су-7 в ОКБ Сухого были вынуждены искать какие-то другие пути для улучшения ВПХ, и в чем-то даже смогли найти интересные решения. А конкретно С-25 в дальнейшем использовался в ОКБ для испытаний по самым разным программам, в частности для отработки новой парашютно-тормозной установки и СПРД, для отработки новых бустеров, и др. ... Испытания продолжались вплоть до 1968-го, когда в полёте на отработку СППУ-22, В.С. Ильюшин поймал остановку двигателя на малой высоте и совершил вынужденную посадку, после которой машину пришлось списать...


Увы но это было. На планете нет живых Су-7

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Mig

Красные (?) полосы на фюзеляже - быстрая идентификация самолетов ВВС летом-осенью 1968 года?

----------


## Fencer

> Красные (?) полосы на фюзеляже - быстрая идентификация самолетов ВВС летом-осенью 1968 года?


Скорее всего временные опознавательные знаки на время учений http://akvictoria.by/wp-content/uplo...%A1%D0%A01.pdf

----------


## FLOGGER

> Красные (?) полосы на фюзеляже - быстрая идентификация самолетов ВВС летом-осенью 1968 года?


Скорее всего да. Такие же полосы были на МИГ-21ПФ того же периода.

----------


## Sr10

> Скорее всего да. Такие же полосы были на МИГ-21ПФ того же периода.


Полосы (обычно красные) наносились во время крупных учений минимум с начала 60-х для отличия одних серебристых МиГов с красными звездами от других. Толку от них не было никакого, но упорно красили года до 1975. 
Авигруппировка при вторжении в ЧССР тоже их получила, надо полагать, “_что-б не догадались_”©

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------

